

Dr Grigory Perelman turns down $1million prize  - smallhands
http://english.pravda.ru/society/stories/19-03-2010/112643-perelman-0
Dr Grigory Perelman turns down $1million prize
======
daeken
Completely inaccurate title. The article itself states: "The Clay Institute
did not say whether the Russian mathematician agreed to accept his prize."

It does say "Russian news agencies say that Perelman showed absolutely no
interest in his latest prize - $1 million – from the Clay Institute.", but
that's not the same as him turning it down.

~~~
vgurgov
confirming. at this moment its still unclear if he will take money. my bet -
he just dont care about any money and awards he is getting.

disclaimer - i am not a friend of him but graduated at same university and saw
him few times there. he is typical "out of this universe math geek" type of
person

~~~
VMG
Look at his thumb - he really doesn't cut his fingernail

------
mahmud
Perelman made every effort to stay out of the public life, yet every few
months someone robs him of his right to privacy by snapping a picture of him
in public, often in unflattering appearance.

Just leave him alone. Don't visit any site that preys on him.

------
srirampc
It seems he had denied the Fields Medal in 2006 (
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grigori_Perelman> ).

I found this Newyorker article (2006) interesting (
[http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2006/08/28/060828fa_fact2?c...](http://www.newyorker.com/archive/2006/08/28/060828fa_fact2?currentPage=all)
)

------
python123
He should just take it and give it to his mom.

~~~
VMG
Or some charity of his choice

------
fierarul
I don't really know how safe Russia is as a country but would it be wise for a
teacher there to just accept $1 million without taking some precautions ?

Personally I'd say the first precaution would be to move with the family in
the US, presumably to another large institution.

It's strange how reclusive the guy became (was he always like this?). I wonder
if all this attention is getting him to lose interest in math.

On the other hand, without being in the spotlight, will the contributions
really be acknowledged as fast as they should ?

I mean -- the guy had to solve one of the Millennium Problems to be noticed.
What other "minor" stuff did he do that goes unnoticed because of his lack of
"fame" or because he's not from an institution with a great pedigree ?

~~~
mootothemax
Isn't it a _little_ bit patronising to write _I don't really know how safe
Russia is as a country_ and then expand on how unsafe the country is? You then
write that he should pack up and run off to the US; what's your reasoning
behind that?

~~~
fierarul
I might have come out as patronising, sorry about it. I do _imagine_ the
situation less safe than the US for some reason.

Anyhow, moving to the US wasn't just so he could be safe or whatever but so he
could really contribute to the field.

